# Whaddaya think?



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

My site is finally ready for listing.
It's not quite as polished as I'd like, but hey, I gotta start somewhere.
Any thoughts good or bad are welcome.
A quick thanks to Aaron for his input.

www.starkeypaintingllc.com


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I like it so far but the first thing I notice while viewing on my iPhone is the pictures auto change a little fast. Can only read half the text before it moves to the next pic.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day MT

Just had a quick look on my iPhone it looks Great I like the vibe of your site it seems to view well from my iPhone 

I like how you can use the touch screen to scroll the pics in the main window 

Good job


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice site, congrats.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Took a quick look, you seem to have a big huge gap there

```
<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br> 					<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br> 					<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br> 					<br><br><br><br><br><br>
```
Not sure if there is a reason or not, if not just delete all those breaks.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Also I would really suggest to put your location in your title text. It will do much better then all the stuffed keywords you have at the bottom of the page.


```
<title>Painters - Wall Coverings - Painting Contractors - Starkey Painting LLC</title>
```

Pat


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Just a quick look and comment.
Lose the spam at the bottom (way down there) of the pages.
Google will get you much faster these days and your site will just vanish.
Also lose the links page. Outbound links are fine from within the pages and in the right context.
Nice pictures and lots of them. I am sure the content will come.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to look and provide some feedback guys, I appreciate and will pass the info along to the developer.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Took a look at some of the other sites your developer has done and they all seem to do that look with the huge blank spot on the page then the spam keyword stuffing. I'm guessing they do that so that stuff is not in view to the user. Not a fan of that at all. Looks homemade or like the neighbor kid did it or something.

Take a look at FB sites - they create a page for each city with a few unique words and photos that represent that city. They just don't throw the city names in a table. 

Do you have any control over this site or do they do everything? host it, update and so on?

Also I noticed that the menu disappears now and then. Seems ok now but a few times I was looking at it, it was not there, even tried it in several browsers and it was not there. I'm guessing the z-order get's screwed up from time to time. 

Google is pretty smart, no real need for tricks and gimmicks to get listed higher. Good content and adding location to your title tags and some time will get you right up there.

Those keyword/spam stuffing tables they are using is 10 years ago.

Like George said, some great photos. 

Pat


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

:notworthy: Thank you Pat.

My forthcoming PM includes answers to your questions.


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

Hmmm.... Your website still needs a lot of work... I'll start from the top down.

Meta tags - Your title tags are poorly written, no locations either.

1. Your navigation options are too small, especially your drop downs.

2. Your logo is very grainy... not high resolution... This should be fixed, eventually.

3. Your phone number is waaaaay to small and you lack calls-to-action.

4. Below your slider on the homepage you have some services listed. These all lead visitors to the same "services" page. (big mistake) You need to break your services down. A painter could easily have a 40 or 50 page website. This is how you get broad coverage and a good local footprint if you are serious about competing with anyone in search.

5. Very poor font choices.... Looks very amateurish. 

6. Keyword spam at bottom left of site and in your footer. (get rid of this immediately)

7. This is an HTML site without a content management system. Expanding and managing this site as it grows will be a major pain-in-ass. I would consider a CMS before you spend another dime.

8. Ditch the links page or name it something like "painting resources"

9. Ditch the color visualizers... this was poorly implemented. They won't help you, rather encourage visitors to leave your website.

10. Create some pages that target your specific areas you serve.

Good luck with it!

Carl


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Carl!

Seems like like of location in the title is a important.
That and the spam.


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

> Thanks Carl!
> 
> Seems like like of location in the title is a important.
> That and the spam.


No problem... In order of importance, here's what I'd do.

- Title Tags - Rewrite all of them.

- Get rid of the keyword spam.

- Break down your services into more pages.

- Create a few service area pages.

The page count of your website is very important... This is your "footprint" for local search. 

If you have a 10 page website and your competition has a 50 page website who do you think has the opportunity to draw more traffic and leads?


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

The site looks ok to me. Some people ain't never gonna be pleased. No contractor lic# on there. I guess NH doesn't require lic to be there. Out here you gotta have the lic# on the web sites as well as any ads.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

READY TO ROLL said:


> The site looks ok to me. Some people ain't never gonna be pleased. No contractor lic# on there. I guess NH doesn't require lic to be there. Out here you gotta have the lic# on the web sites as well as any ads.


Most states yoy dont need a license


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

carls said:


> No problem... In order of importance, here's what I'd do.
> 
> - Title Tags - Rewrite all of them.
> 
> ...


That makes sense Carl.
Thank you for the input.
No license needed in NH yet.:blink:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

carls said:


> No problem... In order of importance, here's what I'd do.
> 
> - Title Tags - Rewrite all of them.
> 
> ...



would every blog you post be considered its own page???


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

The first window does load a little to quick other than that for general use looks good.


----------

